# 2 deliveries an hour normal



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

My first night I averaged 2 rides per hour at 7.00 per ride. Will that improve as I learn the ropes or is that what I can expect. I was hoping for 9 to 10 per trip so I can make 18 to 20 an hour. What u guys think.On Postmates


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Since you are in the same market as* AtomicBlonde,* you may want to send her a PM and ask her directly.

In my Phoenix metropolitan market, I average between 2-2.5 deliveries per hour. Between long waiting time at the restaurant for food and customer leaving zero instruction on how to find their apartment room in a complex with 32 buildings, chances for more delivery per hours isn't gonna to happen for me.

I don't see anyone doing 9-10 food deliveries within an hour, not even if you pick up all the orders all at once at one restaurant.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> I don't see anyone doing 9-10 food deliveries within an hour, not even if you pick up all the orders all at once at one restaurant.


I think he meant $9-$10 per delivery, not 9-10 deliveries per hour. That would be insane.


----------



## Drizzle (Jan 1, 2018)

You will average 2-3 deliveries per hour. I think most ive ever had is 5. I think i made $30-40.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Two deliveries an hour is the normal. Once you've been doing it a while and you learn which restaurants in your area are slow and blacklist them you might be able to get three per hour more regularly.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

The magic number is 3.33 per hour bro


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

2 and hour is about normal and why i dont do door dash unless there is extra pay of at least $3 which gets you to that $18 to $20 hour average.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

With Uber it was consistently 2 per hour. With DD/GH it more like 2.5 and occasional 3.


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

2-3 is normal. Run two apps at the same time and you might be able to do more runs per hour if you’re lucky to stay in a smaller area.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

6 deliverys in 1 hour 10 minutes.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Vespa said:


> 6 deliverys in 1 hour 10 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 317022
> View attachment 317022


Damn, get them all!


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Looks like Eats is great in Perth, Australia. Damn you're killing it.


----------

